# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين اليمن >  قــرار جمهوري بقانون رقم (29) لسنة 2003م بشــأن تنظيم مظاهرات و مسيرات

## hazem mohamed

باسم الشعب:-
رئيس الجمهورية:-
- بعد الإطلاع على دستور الجمهورية اليمنية.
- وبعد موافقة مجلس النواب
أصدرنا القانون الآتي نصه:


الفصل الأول: التسمية والتعاريف
المــادة(1): يسمى هذا القانون قانون (تنظيم المظاهرات والمسيرات) .
المــادة(2): يكون للالفاظ والعبارات الواردة ادناه المعاني الموضحة قرين كل منها ما لم يقتض سياق النص معنى آخر: - 
الجمهورية: الجمهورية اليمنية
الوزارة: وزارة الداخلية . 
الوزير : وزير الداخلية . 
الجهة المختصة: ادارات الامن في امانة العاصمة او المحافظات او المديريات . 
المظاهرات او المسيرات: هي تجمع او سير عدد من الاشخاص بطريقة سلمية في مكان او طريق عام او بالقرب منهما بقصد التعبير عن راي او الاحتجاج او المطالبة بتنفيذ مطالب معينة . 
الجهة الداعية: هي الجهة التي تدعو لتنظيم مظاهرة او مسيرة . 
اللجنـة: اللجنة المنظمة للمظاهرة او المسيرة وتتكون من رئيس وعدد من الاعضاء يتولون ادارة وتنظيم المظاهرة او المسيرة .


الفصل الثاني: تنظيم المظاهرات والمسيرات
المــادة(3): للمواطنين في عموم الجمهورية وللاحزاب السياسية والمنظمات الجماهيرية والنقابات المهنية حرية تنظيم المظاهرات والمسيرات السلمية بما لا يتعارض مع الدستور واحكام هذا القانون والقوانين النافذة .
المــادة(4): ا . يجب على كل من اراد تنظيم مظاهرة او مسيرة تشكيل لجنة تقوم بتقديم بلاغ الى الجهة المختصة قبل وقت لا يقل عن ثلاثة ايام من تاريخ بدء المظاهرة او المسيرة على ان يكون البلاغ مكتوبا ومحددا فيه تاريخ وتوقيت بدء المظاهرة او المسيرة ومكان تجمعها وانطلاقها وخط سيرها وانهائها وذكر اهدافها واسبابها وارفاق الشعارات التي سترفع خلالها، على سبيل الاحاطة والعلم وان يكون البلاغ موقعا عليه من اللجنة وموضحا فيها اسماء رئيس واعضاء اللجنة ومهنهم وعناوينهم، وفي حالة ان تكون الجهة الداعية حزبا سياسيا او منظمة جماهيرية او نقابة مهنية فيجب ان يكون البلاغ موقعا عليه من الممثل القانوني للحزب او المنظمة او النقابة وممهورا بختمها بالاضافة الى اسماء وتوقيعات اللجنة، وللجهة المختصة التحقق من صحة ما جاء في البلاغ المقدم اليها . 
ب . على الجهة المختصة عند تقديم البلاغ اعطاء استلام مكتوب يحدد فيه تاريخ وساعة استلامه واسم الشخص المستلم وتوقيعه وختم الجهة المختصة .
المــادة(5): ا . لاعتبارات امنية بحته وللضرورة يجوز للجهة المختصة بالتنسيق مع الجهة الداعية تعديل موعد بدء المظاهرة او المسيرة او نقطة تجمعها وانطلاقها وخط سيرها وانتهائها بما لا يزيد عن اربع وعشرين ساعة، فاذا لم تقتنع الجهة الداعية بمبررات التعديل جاز لها خلال اربع وعشرين ساعة تقديم طعن الى المحكمة المختصة، وعلى المحكمة نظره بصفة الاستعجال والبت فيه خلال اثنين وسبعين ساعة ، ويعتبر قرارها باتا ونهائيا . 
ب . اذا لم تبت المحكمة في الطعن المقدم من الجهة الداعية خلال الفترة المحددة يحق للجهة الداعية القيام بالمظاهرة او المسيرة بموجب البلاغ الذي تم تقديمه للجهة المختصة وفقا لاحكام هذا القانون .
المــادة(6): على الجهة الداعية واللجنة بذل اقصى جهد للحيلولة دون الاخلال بالسلوك السلمي للمظاهرة او المسيرة والتعاون مع الجهة الامنية في منع اي اخلال بالامن والنظام .
المــادة(7): على اعضاء اللجنة متضامنين بذل اقصى جهد للحيلولة دون حدوث اي خروقات تحدث اثناء المسيرة او المظاهرة ، وتعتبر المسئولية فردية لمن قام بمباشرة تلك الخروقات .


الفصل الثالث: واجبات وصلاحيات الجهة المختصة
المــادة(8): على الجهة المختصة توفير الحماية للمظاهرة او المسيرة في حدود القوانين النافذة وحفظ الامن والنظام وحماية الممتلكات العامة والخاصة وتقديم المساعدات من طبية وانسانية وغيرها .
المــادة(9): للجهة المختصة فض المظاهرة او المسيرة في الاحوال الآتية: - 
أـ اذا وقعت اعمال تعد من الجرائم او من شانها اعاقة السلطة عن القيام بواجبها . 
ب ـ عند القيام بتنظيم مظاهرة او مسيرة خلافا لاحكام المادة (4) من هذا القانون او الخروج عن الهدف المحدد لها . 
ج ـ اذا القيت في المظاهرة او المسيرة خطب او هتافات تدعو الى الفتنة
د ـ اذا وقعت اعمال شغب او اضطراب شديد .


الفصل الرابع: العقوبات
المــادة(10): يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على شهرين او بغرامة لا تزيد عن خمسين الف ريال كل من دعى او نظم مظاهرة او مسيرة خلافا لاحكام هذا القانون .
المــادة(11): يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على خمسة عشر يوما او بغرامة لا تزيد على خمسة الف ريال كل شخص اشترك في مظاهرة او مسيرة خلافا لاحكام هذا القانون ولم يستجب لاوامر رجال الشرطة بالتفريق .
المــادة(12): يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن شهر ولا تزيد عن شهرين او بغرامة لا تزيد على عشرين الف ريال كل شخص اشترك في مظاهرة او مسيرة وهو يعلم بان الغرض من قيامها ارتكاب جريمة ما او بلغ بذلك اثناء وجوده في المظاهرة او المسيرة ولم يغادرها .
المــادة(13): يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن شهر ولا تزيد على ثلاثة اشهر او بغرامة لا تقل عن عشرين الف ريال ولا تزيد على خمسين الف ريال كل من: - 
ا - اشترك في مظاهرة او مسيرة وكان حاملا لسلاح ناري او متفجرات او مفرقعات او مواد مشتعلة او اي مادة من المواد السامة القاتلة . 
ب - اشترك في مظاهرة او مسيرة وكان حاملا لاي آلة من شانها ان تؤدي الى الموت او الاصابة باضرار جسمانية اذا استخدمت بصفتها سلاحا اثناء المظاهرة او المسيرة .
المــادة(14): يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن اربع وعشرين ساعة ولا تزيد على سبعة ايام او بغرامة لا تقل عن الف ريال ولا تزيد على الفي ريال عن كل مخالفة اخرى لم ترد في المواد (13،12،11،10) من هذا القانون .
المــادة(15): لا تخل العقوبات المنصوص عليها في القانون باي عقوبات اخرى اشد منصوص عليها في القوانين الاخرى النافذة .


الفصل الخامس: احكام ختاميـة
المــادة(16): يحظر حظرا مطلقا الاعداد او القيام بمظاهرة او مسيرة تستهدف المساس بالنظام الجمهوري او بسلامة الوطن ووحدة اراضيه .
المــادة(17): يحظر على المشتركين في المظاهرة او المسيرة حمل الاسلحة النارية او المتفجرات او المفرقعات او المواد المشتعلة او المواد السامة القاتلة .
المــادة(18): اذا كان الغرض المقصود من المظاهرة او المسيرة ارتكاب جريمة او الاضرار بالممتلكات العامة او الخاصة خلافا لما ورد في البلاغ فان جميع من ثبت علمهم بالغرض المذكور مسئولون جنائيا ومدنيا بصفتهم شركاء .
المــادة(19): لا تسري احكام هذا القانون على الاعتصامات والتجمعات المطلبية شريطة ان لا يتحول هذا الاعتصام او التجمع المطلبي الى مظاهرة او مسيرة .
المــادة(20): تصدر اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون بقرار جمهوري بعد موافقة مجلس الوزراء بناء على عرض الوزير .
المــادة(21): يلغى كل حكم او نص يتعارض مع احكام هذا القانون .
المــادة(22): يعمل بهذا القانون من تاريخ صدوره وينشر في الجريدة الرسمية .

----------

